# Downed trees on the Piedra River



## CanyonEJ (Jul 28, 2008)

It's new since last weekend when some people mentioned a log that went 3/4 across the river. This one is all the way across. We portaged on the right side. Be safe and have fun! It's amazing right now.


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

is the log still in 1st mud in the lower box?


----------



## CanyonEJ (Jul 28, 2008)

We didn't have any trouble with a log in there.


----------



## friscofreeskier (May 15, 2006)

*piedra log*

ran on 4/26/10 No logs in the way for kayaking (1400-1500CFS). One log at the end of the upper is easily passed on far right, raft would have to eddy and push over or cut a small piece off, hand saw would do nicely. Have Fun!


----------



## riot (Apr 28, 2009)

anyone know what the wood situation is on the piedra?


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

As of Wed there were no problems. There are several logs in the upper section but nothing that can't easily be avoided in a raft, these are several logs just under the surface, but all are in calm water and be easily avoided. Some may move as the water gets past 2,000.


----------



## Ykbrown (Apr 15, 2008)

Strainer on upper box


----------



## BJDeVoti (May 9, 2010)

For those of you out there still looking for information on the extraction of the victim and removal of the strainer in "LONEPINE" rapid on the Piedra River (which is the first class IV on the upper section) Search and Rescue called upon the P.R.O. (s) at Pagosa Rafting Outfitters and Wilderness Journeys based in Pagosa Springs, they assembled a crack team of experinced guides and after 3 1/2 HRs at the site, the team was able to cut and remove the entire strainer, and exract the victim from the upper box. Ropes, Belays, Chainsaws and Comealongs were required to preform the extraction. A heavy duty tow strap and comealong are still left at the extraction site, attached to remaining piece of the original strainer, this will serve as a reminder for all of us out there to RESPECT the WATER, no matter where you are and what your experience level is. From all 13 of us, we send our condolences to the family and freinds.


----------

